# Mod vs. Mod is it possible???



## Petrus (25/3/16)

Hi guys. 
Maybe it is just me, or someone can relate. I did a new build on my Serpent, fill her up with some XXX, put the tank on the IPV D2 20 watt. Beautiful vape. My concern was the tank was to big for the mod, so I put the tank on the Cuboid, set it on 20 watt, and then??? Disappointed. The vape was totally not the same. Switch tanks again and bingo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerharddP (25/3/16)

Petrus said:


> Hi guys.
> Maybe it is just me, or someone can relate. I did a new build on my Serpent, fill her up with some XXX, put the tank on the IPV D2 20 watt. Beautiful vape. My concern was the tank was to big for the mod, so I put the tank on the Cuboid, set it on 20 watt, and then??? Disappointed. The vape was totally not the same. Switch tanks again and bingo!


Remember that the D2 does not have step down output so depending on the coil you might not have vaped at 20W but at battery voltage like bypass mode. The cuboid does have step down so it might have felt "weak" but true 20W

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Petrus (25/3/16)

GerharddP said:


> Remember that the D2 does not have step down output so depending on the coil you might not have vaped at 20W but at battery voltage like bypass mode. The cuboid does have step down so it might have felt "weak" but true 20W


It is a parallel coil running at 22 ohm.


----------



## GerharddP (25/3/16)

Petrus said:


> It is a parallel coil running at 22 ohm.


.22 ohm? If my calculations are not mistaken that means you vaping at less than battery voltage thus you were vaping at more than 20W because the D2 cannot go below battery voltage

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (25/3/16)

GerharddP said:


> .22 ohm? If my calculations are not mistaken that means you vaping at less than battery voltage thus you were vaping at more than 20W because the D2 cannot go below battery voltage



Yessir - this would result in a target voltage of ~2.1V, well below bat voltage. In a no-step down mod/chip, this would not be achieved. It would be more like 40W.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GerharddP (25/3/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Yessir - this would result in a target voltage of ~2.1V, well below bat voltage. In a no-step down mod/chip, this would not be achieved.


Which means that it would either have PWM to try and achieve that i.e. Full battery voltage just pulsed or it will just bypass and "mech mode"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (25/3/16)

Thank you guys. I have just push up the wattage on the Cuboid to 40 watt and the vape is much better. Damn, I just love this forum!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GerharddP (25/3/16)

Petrus said:


> Thank you guys. I have just push up the wattage on the Cuboid to 40 watt and the vape is much better. Damn, I just love this forum!!!!


Happy we could have helped bro


----------



## Silver (28/3/16)

Lovely thread

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DarkSide (28/3/16)

And so we keep learning, amazing advice from the "enlightened-ones"


----------



## DarkSide (28/3/16)

Petrus said:


> Hi guys.
> Maybe it is just me, or someone can relate. I did a new build on my Serpent, fill her up with some XXX, put the tank on the IPV D2 20 watt. Beautiful vape. My concern was the tank was to big for the mod, so I put the tank on the Cuboid, set it on 20 watt, and then??? Disappointed. The vape was totally not the same. Switch tanks again and bingo!


Just an amazing tank, purchased the serpent and "matching" Chieftain 220W from the good sirs in Durbs, build deck is amazing.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

